# Buckboard Bacon



## cajunsmoker (Oct 16, 2006)

Got my Buckboard bacon cure in on the 4th of October and put a butt on to cure on the 5th.  Let it cure for the 10 day time period and smoked it yesterday with a handful of apple chips and a chunk of pecan.  Man o Man.  That is some fine tasting bacon.  Here is a pic of the finished product, sorry I didn't get any pics of the butt during the cure or before I sliced it.  






I always had issues with bacon being so fatty. Not anymore 8)


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello Cajunsmoker,
     I too just got my seasoning from High Mountain for Buckboard Bacon. I did the 10 day cure and smoked mine last week. I smoked mine with hickory and it also turned out great! What a wonderful taste. Looks like we'll be in good shape for good bacon for a while.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Oct 17, 2006)

Rodger..
That bacon sure looks great...My catalogue from Hi Mountain just came in the mail yesterday...and I have already placed an order...can't wait now..

Richard


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 18, 2006)

yo cajunsmoker,
was that a bone in butt??
or did you pull out the bone ,after smoked??
what temperature did you take the butt to??


man that really looks good!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Larry,

It was a bone in Butt that I took the bone out of.  I cured it 10 days and then smoked it to 140 degrees.  

I just put 18 pounds on to cure yesterday.  Used up all the cure I had left.  We ate that first seven pounds in 3 days.  (me, my 2 sons and an employee).  

The cure only cost $3.50 and it was enough to cure 25 pounds of Butt.

Removing the bone is pretty difficult, but on these last 2 I saved all my scraps and have enough left to make 2#'s of sausage. 8)


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 18, 2006)

did you separate the cure by weight??

does recipe tell you to remove bone??


im already thinking of stoping at local greasy spoon  and asking
for a empty 5 gallom bucket.

food grade bucket  for brining.

would a 3 gal food bucket hold 1 butt submerged??

im getting ready a order  for alliedkenco.

buckboard is now on list.


is temp only to 140 degrees safe??

i see they have juniper berries now.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Larry,

This is a dry cure.  No brining.  Just rub the cure on the meat and keep covered in the fridge for 10 days, turning over after 5 days.  The cure is premixed and you use 1 TBSP and 1 1/4 tsp per pound of butt.  Weigh the butt after removing the bone.  Yes it tells you to remove the bone on the instructions.  It also tells you to smoke the meat to 140.  It is not fully cooked and you just fry it like regular bacon after that.

I have some juniper berries I ordered from Penzys spices that I made canadian bacon with.  I didn't use them with this cause I wanted real country bacon taste.

As far as the bucket goes, I would think 3 gallon's would be plenty big.  I have mine in a plastic tupperware container that I picked up a dollar store.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

Larry and Cajun,
     I'm sure the bucket would work but I used a gallon zip lock bag. Put the butt in (with the seasoning and cure) the bag. Press it down to eliminate exess air. Place it in the frig and turn after five days as Cajun mentioned. Works great! Good luck.


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 20, 2006)

i need to get a five gallon food grade bucket for thanksgiving brining.

the dry cure will work good in zip bags.


----------



## dr good (Oct 21, 2006)

Not sure how this will go. Last of the latest pig going into the smoker this morning. Was successful with the two shoulders so fingers crossed again.
Thanks Larry, will give the mango the sniff test later today after I get these hog back ends smoking. Can someone give me the address ,email etc of the Hi Mountain or similiar mail order people. Very limited in this part of the world. I have been using normal ham cure for my bacon so I have a lot to learn from you blokes. Thanks


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Dr,

Great looking hams :!: ,  The link to Hi Mountain is  http://www.himtnjerky.com/

I had good luck with their shipping and their product is very good.


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 21, 2006)

yo,
dr,good

i order most of my sausage making and seasoning stuff from 
these places.
these are U.S. of A. companies
www.alliedkenco.com     ---they have buckboard bacon cure.
www.zachspice.com      ----   i like these
www.sausagemaker.com 

if the shipping costs --
back and forth ,from u.s. to australia 
are not to high to stop mail order business.
you could probably sell mango chips and chunks online.

a brother forum member ,
stave gaskin "the sausage fella" has a aussie business at,
www.buildabbq.com

yo,
larry


----------



## vulcan75001 (Oct 22, 2006)

Rodger..
My order from hi mountain will be here this week (thur.)
Whole pork loins are on sale this week...1.99/lb...picked up 2 ..12# pieces...one is in the freezer..the other is waiting for the buckboard .....I see that you used juniper berries...are they needed also??? or can I make the bacon from the loin without them...any advice would be greatly appreciated...Thank you..

Later
Richard


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 22, 2006)

Richard, I used butts for my bacon.  The directions say you can use loin and make canadian bacon, but I didn't try that.  I didn't use juniper berries in mine, I just responded to Larry about them.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 22, 2006)

I second the Hi Mountain Buckboard Bacon seasoning/cure product. I followed the directions exactly and had no problem with deboning a butt and curing and smoking it. As a matter of fact, we had the bacon for breakfast this AM and it was delicious. I haven't tried a loin yet but the butt is great!


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 25, 2006)

i received my order today.

its going to be a few weeks before
 i will make the butt buckboard bacon


----------



## vulcan75001 (Oct 29, 2006)

My order from Hi Mountain came in on Thursday...
Got the loin all trimmed and in the fridge with the Buckboard  cure on it...the 12# loin trimmed out at 10#. cut it in half..to make 2...going to have a good supply of bacon for a while....maybe...
Question...Does any one have any thoughts on the grinder/stuffer that Hi Mountain has to offer?

Thanks

Later
Richard


----------



## dr good (Oct 29, 2006)

Second attempt . Hi to you lucky blokes with the Buckboard Cure. Unhappily the good dr will not be sampling the produst. Sadly the forwarding people want $21 US to send a $5 US package down under. They cant do it for nothing, I know so will just let this one slip. Sad though.Converts to about $35 AU and I can see the good drs wife using the spare hooks in the cold room for another purpose if I go ahead. Not that I am a coward, just cautous. The first quote , must have been by private jet, was for $189 US.

I will continue with my home made rubs and brines,but will wistfully think of you blokes with the Buckboard Beauty. I still have not tried the mango. Been busy on other matters.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 29, 2006)

Dr. Good,
     Check your private messages.


----------



## salmonclubber (Oct 29, 2006)

dr good

another option is to go to len poli's web page and i think he has a recipe for the buckboard bacon that you can make at home you can downlaod that as well as other recipes from him for free it is a cool web page here is the address http://home.pacbell.net/lpoli/ check it out hope this helps 
salmonclubber


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Oct 29, 2006)

I want to try this, but I probably need to figure out a way to convince the wifey I need a slicer. Every time I bring it up, I get the look. I'm sure you all know the look I 'm talking about.


----------



## up in smoke (Oct 29, 2006)

Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m guessinâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s not the gaze of adoration :twisted: LOL!


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Went to Sportsman's Warehouse today and found Buckboard Bacon Cure. Now have to get Butt this week. Think I've seen boneless butt somewhere local, just can't remember which store. Was it hard to cut the bone out ?


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Oct 30, 2006)

If you have a local butcher shop, they will bone it out for you when you buy it. Some grocery stores still have real butchers and they will also. Unfortunately most are just meat counter stockers now. I ususally get the butts, ribs and flats at Sam's.  When I need the really good stuff, I go to my butcher. He has wonderful steaks.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 30, 2006)

Cajun 1,
     It's really not hard to bone out the butt. The High Mountain box has complete directions, with illustrations, in the box. With a sharp boning knife, just cut around the bone staying as close as as you can to the bone. You can feel the depth and freedom of the bone as you go. It's not hard. Good luck!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Was in Riverton, Wy. this week. 2 blocks from Hi Mountain, but didn't get the chance to stop in. There will be other times. Anyway, cajunsmoker said 1TBSP & 1 1/4 tps per #. Picked up a 3# butt yesterday from the local market. (slim pickings for some reason). Gonna rub it today, was wondering... would it be ok to Food Saver this peice of meat after rubbed?


----------



## dr good (Nov 5, 2006)

It is  also easy to bone out after the smoking and then you have the bacon bones for your pea 'n ham soup. Otherwise just smoke the bones along with your butt. Bit of meat left on after boning out is not lost in the soup.

Can you help me with "Food Saver" please. Bit behind the times in Ilbilbie hillbilly country.

thanks


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Food Saver is a vaccuming packaging system. Put meat in special bag, and machine vaccums all the air from the bag.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Nov 5, 2006)

Cajun_1

Yes you can do it up in the food saver.. right now I have 10#s of pork loin curing ...should be ready for tomorrow...but am going to let it go till the weekend...the 1 tbsp plus 1 1/4 tsp of cure /lb is correct...when I did mine.. the cure started the juices flowing quickly so I had to stop the vacuum before it sucked out all the juices...

Dr good.. here is a link to the food saver..

http://www.jardenstore.com/index.aspx?bid=18

Hope this helps ya 

Later
Richard


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks vulcan for the heads up on the juices..will keep my eyes open. This is my first try,so here goes...


----------



## dr good (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks  you blokes. We call that cryovac here but that might just be a trade name. Vacuum packing adds zeons to the life of the product. A few European ones on the market here but a lot of them require thier own brand name bags. Bit expensive but do a great job.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 5, 2006)

About the same situation here in the states dr good. But sure works good for prolonging food in the fridge and freezer.


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 5, 2006)

hello hello,
i just got finished rubbing the buck board bacon cure on the butt.
it was 6lb 6 oz before boning.

boning was not very hard as directions was in the box from hi mountain.
they had several pictures with the explanation.
so dont be apprehensive at all.

i had already measured .
per hi mountain how much per lb.

i put out for 6 lbs.
by the time i was finished boneing and trimming fat[very liberally]
i had about 5 lbs meat.

i dont think the extra lb worth of cure will hurt anything.

10 days and counting


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Same here larry...it's been rubbed and in the fridge..Countdown is on...


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 5, 2006)

Dr. Good,
     Send me a "private message" and I'll hook you up with some hight mountain buck board bacon cure..... guaranteed.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Would it hurt if the cure stayed on longer that 10 days? Unfortunately, my 10 day period will end on a weekday. Due to work, smoking won't happen on that day. Would a few days more hurt anything? 
Thanks.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Nov 11, 2006)

I went 2 weeks on one for the same reason.  It came out fine.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Rodger, Didn't think about the days when I put the cure on. Did you even your days out when you turned it tobe done on a smokin day?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Nov 11, 2006)

No, I flipped it after 5 days and then realized that I was off schedule.  I was into that far, so I said what the heck and just let it go until I could get to it.  I was looking at some old threads on the Bacon forum and noticed that Dutch said he new someone who let his go two weeks also.  I guess we aren't the only ones who forgot to check the calender :oops: .


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Maybe longer time makes it better? Who knows...anyway, if I wait until tomorrow to turn, instead of today, I should be able to smoke next Saturday. I'm itching to try this bacon. Guess I'll just have to scratch for a little longer. Thanks.


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 11, 2006)

cajun_1

i have pulled buckboard out of the rub as soon as 7 days and have left it in as long as 21days and it all turns out great the stuff seems pretty fail safe if you ask me hard to mess it up good luck hope it turns out for ya later 
salmonclubber


----------



## cheech (Nov 12, 2006)

Is there a homemade recipe for making the cure for buckboard bacon out there? or is this something special?


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 12, 2006)

cheech 

check out len poli's web site he has a recipe for buckboard bacon that you can do at home http://home.pacbell.net/lpoli/ this should help you out later 
salmonclubber


----------



## cheech (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks salmonclubber, this is a great link there are a ton of recipes there. All this talk about bacon I had to make some and really like to make it myself from scratch plus it is tough to wait for the delivery


----------



## ultramag (Nov 21, 2006)

Are there any potential problems with curing butts and loins that have been frozen? 

I picked up a couple boneless butts at Costco today and hadn't ordered my Buckboard Cure until I got home. Since I'm not sure about how long it will take around the holiday to arrive I was thinking I should pop the butts in the freezer probably.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I wouldn't think it would be a problem as long as it's totally thawed when you apply the cure.

Anyone else..your thoughts?


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 21, 2006)

hey ultramag

i usually buy the pork butts by the case and freeze them and pull them out when i am ready to use them i have had no problem with using them for buckboard bacon just thaw cure and smoke them sometimes after i smoke the bacon i refreeze the bacon and thaw when we are ready to eat some i use the pork butts for mixing with the sausage that i make also i use them for  pulled pork have had no problems so far hope this helps 
salmonclubber


----------



## ultramag (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you guys much. I couldn't think of any problems, but haven't cured meat like this before and wanted to be sure.


----------

